# Grand Theft Auto 5 PC petition attracts 200,000 signatures



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Grand Theft Auto 5 PC petition attracts 200,000 signatures*

A petition asking Rockstar to release a PC version of Grand Theft Auto 5 is gaining momentum.










At time of writing, 208,641 gamers had indicated their support for the GTA 5 port, with 91,359 more needed before the request is mailed out.

Gamespot reports the petition has grown by about 50,000 since February.

A recent job ad hinted that a PC port of the anticipated open-world adventure is quite likely, and Rockstar said in November that it hadn’t ruled it out.

Grand Theft Auto 5 launches on September 17, on PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360.

Source: VG24/7


----------

